# Bad skin - advice please



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I need some advice please.

Last few months my skin is looking like sh1t, really dry and flaky around my forehead, not sure if it is to do with gear or not but I've tried everything to cure it (apart from face transplant) and having big bastard arms etc but with skin like a sun burnt crocodile is not great.

Any ideas please...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol!!

i'm guessing u have tried mosturisng everythie u get out of the shower and throughout the day?

changed your bodywash/soap?

clothin washing powder??

u aint running DNP are u?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

try sum vitman e from like body shop or somthing,

they'll help u out.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Evening Primrose Oil - NOT IF YOU'RE EPILEPTIC

Vitamin E

Lots of water

Fish Oils

Aloe Vera 99% proof gel is good for dry skin - It's used to treat burns.

Other detoxifying agents

Milk Thistle

Cranberry

These will help your body to get rid of toxins better so they won't come through your skin.

Also

Phosphatidylserine - Reduces Stress (Cortisol) which can bring on skin conditions

I've listed all these in the order that I'd rate their effectiveness to skin conditions.


----------



## paulmoore (Dec 5, 2005)

sounds like u have a serious liver problem to much gear, the skin starts to fall off ive seen it a few times, are you also loosing your head hair, and do you have pains in the right side of your rib cage. hope not.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

paulmoore said:


> sounds like u have a serious liver problem to much gear, the skin starts to fall off ive seen it a few times, are you also loosing your head hair, and do you have pains in the right side of your rib cage. hope not.


Fook mate mate look on the brightside eh lmao!!!

Mate sounds like you could possibly have the onset of psoriasis? I get in very badly and its down to the gear. I think in some people it just brings it on. Go to the docs and he will recommend some cream for it.

You will also find that stress will make it worse so do as Tiny Tom says and get some of the stuff he suggested.


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

i get it when im stressed and when im on gear although its a pain it will go when you stop the gear and i found the aloe vera gel tiny tom mentions to make it alot more bearable.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

the first thing you should do is stop using soap(on your face). after a while your skin becomes sensitized to the products that you could have been using for years. having worked in the chemical injury i have seen guys who are ok for years and then cannot come on site without dry skin,spots etc. this is called sensitisation. another problem in modern houses is central heating. if you insist on having the central heating on then you must humidify the atmosphere somehow. there are a couple of ways of doing this; you can place wet towels on top of the radiators(which isnt that beneficial or economical heat wise) or you can buy a humidifier. this will also help if you have dry eyes as well. you must also make sure that you air your house by opening the windows and you should drink plenty of fluids. you should also wear a moisturiser with built-in sunscreen as the skin gets just as much damage in the winter months.


----------



## jeff07 (Oct 11, 2010)

Here are some home remedies for skin care and glowing skin.Rub the inner part of the skin of a papaya on your face. Let it dry. Then, wash your face with cold water and wipe dry. This will give your skin a nice glow.Take an ice cube and rub on your face. Then, pat dry. This helps to improve blood circulation and keeps your skin healthy

Make a paste by mixing mashed banana, honey, lemon juice and margarine. Apply on face for overnight. Smear on hands and feet, and wash off in the morning (wear gloves in hands and socks in feet).

Regards,

Mynetpharma


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

I am more than happy to help should you need it, I am a qualified master herbalist who treats both humans and animals from my clinics in Wirral and Chester. You can email me if you want help or advice. I can also advise on Hypnosis, Reflexology, Vibrational Medicine, Massage therapy and Specialist Treatment Aromatherapy. Chinese Medicine many more holistic therapies.


----------

